# Slovak: prísť na exkurziu na kúpalisko do angličtiny



## marynocka

Pomôžete mi prosím s touto vetou? Prekladám text do angličtiny a už som dávno neprekladala /MD/ tak som z toho dosť vypadla

Na exkurziu po kúpalisku Zelená žaba v júni 2012 prišiel aj redaktor Slovenského rozhlasu. 
JA som to dala takto: Also the editor of the Slovak Radio came for an excursion to the lido Zelená žaba in June 2012.  

Ďakujem


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ja by som povedal "an editor (1) of Slovak Radio (2) also came/went to visit the Zelená Žaba (3) leisure pool (4) in June 2012." 
(1) Jeden z viacerých redaktorov
(2) Bez člena 
(3) Slovenská/česká interpunkcia Zelená *ž*ába, anglická interpunkcia Zelená* Ž*ába - je to názov. 
(4) Slovo 'lido' sa používa len málokedy, je zastaralé


----------



## morior_invictus

"zastara*l*é" je v slovenčine zastara*n*é.  (nemalo by sa používať, hoci mnoho ľudí tento tvar stále používa - vrátane mňa )

Pokiaľ ide o slovenčinu Enquiring Mind-a,. . . well, . . .

Ďalším možným prekladom slova "kúpalisko" by mohlo byť podľa mňa aj  "open-air (swimming) pool" či "outdoor (swimming) pool." Tiež by som pri  preklade navrhoval úplne vypustiť interpunkciu v názve - "Zelena Zaba."  Ak by hrozilo, že sa to môže niektorých ochranárov, slovenčinárov  (prípadne samotných žiab - nepravdepodobné) dotknúť, mohlo by sa to  napísať aj "Zelená Žaba (the Green Frog***)."  

*** aby cudzinci nemuseli lúštiť našu interpunkciu.

P.S.: Tento môj príspevok je samozrejme len akýmsi "voľným víkendovým dodatkom" keďže ten Enquiringov splnil odpoveď na 110%.


----------



## marynocka

Dakujem vam za odpovede.
Mozem sa spytat, ci swimming pool mozem pouzit aj ked ide o komplex bazenov nielen jeden bazen?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Vtedy by som použil 'leisure pool complex'.  ['Aquapark' isn't English ]


----------



## marynocka

no hej, len tu sa jedna o dost stare kupalisko, nefunkcne, z dajme tomu 1930 roku alebo tak nejak, cize aquapark jasne ze nie. Ale leisure pool complex hm?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Ach jo, kontext, kontext, kontext . V takom prípade 'swimming pool complex' alebo 'swimming pools'.


----------



## marynocka

Enquiring Mind said:


> Ach jo, kontext, kontext, kontext . V takom prípade 'swimming pool complex' alebo 'swimming pools'.



No jo, ale povodne som neriesila kupalisko. 
Dakujem za pomoc


----------



## marynocka

Mozem sa ta, Enquiring Mind, spýtat este nejake veci? Aby som nemusela zakladat milion dalsich vlakien....Hm? Uz som dokoncila preklad a mam tam nejake veci, pri ktorych vaham...


----------



## Azori

marynocka said:


> Aby som nemusela zakladat milion dalsich vlakien....


Ak sa to netýka tejto témy tak je to proti pravidlám.


----------



## marynocka

ano dakujem


----------

